# Waste water outlet



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I am trying to help a friend who has bought a Burstner t615 harmony. year 2006. I am confused by the waste water tank outlet. The underside of the tank on one end has what to me appears to be a fairly large opening possibly 2 or 3 inch diameter and some sort of flange/securing ring. There is no pipe or tap etc attached. Does anyone know what this is or how a waste connector pipe is attached.
Maybe on other motorhomes and not just be peculiar to Burstner
Thanks everyone, Dave


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Surely this is the same question you asked 9 days ago :roll:


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

Sounds to me like a dump valve, usually connected to a pull lever,
You have to locate the vehicle over a waste outlet then operate the push/pull lever.
I am not familiar with the motorhome you mention, it may have an operaing handle within the motorhome, Sorry cannot be of any further help, perhaps a Burstner owner will reply.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Surely this is the same question you asked 9 days ago Rolling Eyes


I seem to remember that too :?: :?: :?:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, It apppears the tank has an outlet that dumps the waste water directly from the tank. It should be possible to fit an extension so that the outlet is by the side skirt. 
Refer to the CAK catalogue, specifically the section pages 17 - 20, for insparation.

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/CAK - Contact Us.htm


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

We have the 2003 model of the Burstner T605 - similar van and similar problem when I bought it - and I "converted" the outlet with an extension and valve just as the poster above has suggested. Now all I use is a flexible hose on the end if necessary.

Colin


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks to Rayc, Trigrem and Camallison for their helpful comments. Had a look at your suggestions and I reckon you are correct. Will contact CAK tanks on Monday. Thanks have been posted to each. 
(My apologies if I have posted the querie twice and that this has upset Trevorf and Sweetie)

Regards, Dave.


----------

